# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Gebroken, gekneusd of niks?

## kim121009

Hallo Allemaal,

Meer als 2 uur geleden heb ik echt heel hard me grote teen aan de zijkant gestoten (linkse voet).
Hij was eerst blauw aan de onder kant bij mijn onderste kootje (of zoiets  :Stick Out Tongue: ). 
Bewegen is pijnlijk, lopen is pijnlijk, er op staan is pijnlijk en hem stil en omhoog houden doet ook zeer.
Moet ik gewoon even afwachten of zal ik hem gekneusd hebben ofzo?

Groetjes Kim

----------


## kim121009

> Hallo Allemaal,
> 
> Meer als 2 uur geleden heb ik echt heel hard me grote teen aan de zijkant gestoten (linkse voet).
> Hij was eerst blauw aan de onder kant bij mijn onderste kootje (of zoiets ). 
> Bewegen is pijnlijk, lopen is pijnlijk, er op staan is pijnlijk en hem stil en omhoog houden doet ook zeer.
> Moet ik gewoon even afwachten of zal ik hem gekneusd hebben ofzo?
> 
> Groetjes Kim


Ondertussen is me teen nog blauwer/paarser. Niet alleen aan de zijkant maar ook er omheen. En ook doet ie nog steeds zeer. Kan iemand me helpen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik zou gewoon even de huisarts bellen voor een afspraak. Die kan je doorverwijzen voor eventueel een foto, dan weet je meteen wat er aan de hand is!

----------

